# ALLEZ RACE RIVAL MID-COMPACT...Size 64



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

So I was looking at the Allez on the Specialized US web-site and saw that they have a 64cm (I'm 6'5") and thought I would go to my local shop to see if they could order it.

They tell me the computer only shows bikes up to a 61cm. I say the web-site says its comes in a 64cm and they counter no it doesn't.

I come home and look again at the web-site and I notice the * that says "not all sizes available in all markets".

I'm in socal, which by the look of it appears to be a huge market for Specialized. What gives? No 64cm for socal, is it out there in another market? Anyone have a clue why this is or does the 64cm just not exist and the web-site hasn't caught up to that fact.

And also I would prefer the frameset, but it is listed as maxing out as a 61cm.

Thx.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JM714 said:


> So I was looking at the Allez on the Specialized US web-site and saw that they have a 64cm (I'm 6'5") and thought I would go to my local shop to see if they could order it.
> 
> They tell me the computer only shows bikes up to a 61cm. I say the web-site says its comes in a 64cm and they counter no it doesn't.
> 
> ...


This isn't answering your question, but unless you're _sure_ of your sizing requirements on an Allez, why not visit your LBS and get a sizing assessment. It may be that your proportions/ flexibility would dictate that a 61cm Allez is your size. 

FWIW the Allez Comp and Elite show 64cm's as well, but with the same * * notations.


----------

